# Medical News Today- Breakthrough in the treatment of IBS offered by new imaging technique



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Scientists at The University of Nottingham are leading the world in exploiting MRI technology to assist in the treatment and diagnosis of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), a condition that causes serious inconvenience and discomfort to sufferers.

View the full article


----------

